# Cheese sauce with milk or cream ?



## jim pesmark (May 6, 2017)

Any of you ever tryed cheese sauce made with heavy cream ? I want to make some cheddar cheese sauce. I have used milk before but I have never tryed it with cream. Which do you think would be better heavy cream or milk ?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends, what's your method?


----------



## jim pesmark (May 6, 2017)

I was going to use butter flour method. What other methods are there?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've made it with half n half and found it too rich and stodgy for my taste. Milk butter flour is the best in my opinion. If you want to use cream I would scale back on the flour by half for reals! You can also make a cheese sauce with just cream alone, cooking it down until thickened and then adding cheese.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I concur with Kou...

Similar experience and results.

There is also a custard method but that never worked well for me.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I tried a new one to me yesterday. I like to make a Queso dip using Ro-Tel tomatoes and cheese. Yesterday I used wine, sodium citrate, and sharp aged cheddar to make the cheese sauce. I added the tomatoes and some browned chorizo and it turned out good. I held it for about thirty minuets before serving and it did not crack. I had some leftover and put it in the refrigerator and took it out a couple of hours later and reheated in the microwave with good results. Here is the site I used: http://www.molecularrecipes.com/emulsification/melty-cheese-flavorful-dry-aged-cheeses/


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I've made it with only milk+cheese.

So basically heat a bit of milk and drop the cubed cheese into it, softly heat until melted. I did it with smoked Gouda, and it worked great. Here served with homemade chicken nuggets:





  








IMG_0928.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 8, 2017


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Jimyra said:


> I tried a new one to me yesterday. I like to make a Queso dip using Ro-Tel tomatoes and cheese. Yesterday I used wine, sodium citrate, and sharp aged cheddar to make the cheese sauce. I added the tomatoes and some browned chorizo and it turned out good. I held it for about thirty minuets before serving and it did not crack. I had some leftover and put it in the refrigerator and took it out a couple of hours later and reheated in the microwave with good results. Here is the site I used: http://www.molecularrecipes.com/emulsification/melty-cheese-flavorful-dry-aged-cheeses/


I've done something similar for queso style dips before too (and cheddar ale style soups, among other things.) I found my results were best if I blended the cheese mix after adding and simmering the cheese for a bit...creates a super creamy and "authentic" queso texture, but with out the fake cheese processed taste of Velveeta and ilk.

I've also used carageenan (iota and kappa) along with sodium citrate for a slice-able "kraft" style processed cheese (with, obviously much better flavor since it used real, good cheese) for burgers and such. You basically pour it into a rectangle mold and chill, then slice. It's pretty fun, upmarket take on a American cheeseburger.

Sodium citrate can be used for mac and cheese with good results, though keep in mind it can sometimes give a "processed" texture to the mixture. A little goes a long way though and it really helps the cheese melt smoothly and not break easily. Its a nice alternative to starch thickened mornay style sauces.


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

I also make a roux with the butter and flour.

I also add a little dry mustard to the seasoning.

As for the dairy, I use equal parts of heavy whipping cream and milk in my recipe. Heavy whipping cream has a lower fat content than heavy cream.

I don't care for the taste of half & half, either.

Heavy cream is nice to use in cheese sauces since it's high fat content will prevent curdling and requires less time to cook down.

Just my .02


----------

